# Mini plastics



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

Ok suggestions please for mini r56 plastic arch trims ect

Something that lasts more than a week prefrably but had a nice Matt/new fini


----------



## graham1970 (Oct 7, 2012)

Solution Finnish....

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfEd (Oct 25, 2014)

Car pro dlux should last about a year with 2 coats and proper prep work.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Gtechnic C4 lasted years on my last couple of r56's matey, gave them that brand new look too. I have tried others on plastics that work great but can vouch for this one specifically on the MINI R56's


----------



## *Dan* (Mar 31, 2009)

+1 for Gtechniq C4.

Apply once and lasts for months/years, no reapplying every wash like alot of other products.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I've got an F56 same plastics

AF Revive - rubbish
Solution Finish- hit and miss , great once not so much second time
Gyeon trim - doing the business for me

All appled with correct prep before hand


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

TAC system Magic plus trim is a great one to use on arches:thumb:


----------



## Outshone (Aug 5, 2014)

Glad I found this thread...My R56 arches are a disgrace tbh.

Will definitely be purchasing one of the above products.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Outshone (Aug 5, 2014)

fozzy said:


> Gtechnic C4 lasted years on my last couple of r56's matey, gave them that brand new look too. I have tried others on plastics that work great but can vouch for this one specifically on the MINI R56's


It lasts for years? I'm going to get this stuff...there are 15ml and 30ml bottles on eBay, would 15ml be enough to do the arches and the sills on an R56?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Solution finish all day long.



Gonz.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Finished shot in the sun.



Gonz.


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

You tried C4 on em Gonzo?
I had quite a few products that made em look good, but honestly the C4 lasted the full 3years we had the last r56 Cooper S, and they still looked like new when we got rid.

That is a mighty fine r53 matey


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Not tried C4, but DLUX is doing a grand job on the trims on my Toyota.


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

DLUX is what ive ordered ready for when my F54 Clubman arrives!


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

It's great stuff, while your wheels are nice and clean and new I'd get on them as well :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

fozzy said:


> You tried C4 on em Gonzo?
> I had quite a few products that made em look good, but honestly the C4 lasted the full 3years we had the last r56 Cooper S, and they still looked like new when we got rid.
> 
> That is a mighty fine r53 matey


I have tried C4 actually c5 but I find it doesn't darken damaged trim as good as solution finish. Although you are correct as durability is excellent with C5. I have had a couple of fails with Gtech products so I don't use them a great deal. Although my wheels only see C5.

Gonz.


----------



## AudiMini (Sep 20, 2006)

Outshone said:


> It lasts for years? I'm going to get this stuff...there are 15ml and 30ml bottles on eBay, would 15ml be enough to do the arches and the sills on an R56?


This thread has prompted me to get something bought as I've been meaning to do the plastics on my R56 JCW!

Looking at the Gtechniq website, 30 ml is required for the Mini - not cheap but if it lasts then it'll be worth it:

"_Ensure that you have sufficient product for the job. If you have a vehicle that has a standard amount of trim that you need to coat such as a Porsche 996, BMW 5 series, then 15ml will be sufficient. If you have a vehicle that has larger areas of trim that need coating such as a vehicle with black plastic bumpers or cars such as a Mini R53 that has black plastic trim on the sills and wheel arches, you should choose the 30ml bottle_"​


----------



## LJColeman42 (Nov 28, 2015)

steelghost said:


> It's great stuff, while your wheels are nice and clean and new I'd get on them as well :thumb:


Thats my plan, Its going to be a brand new car when it arrives so will do the wheels and trims all at once.


----------



## Glen B (Feb 28, 2014)

I've just used solution finish on our new F56, it darkens the trim a great deal and I was quite surprised how black they now look and not just grey. SF can look a bit glossy once applied but I've found if left a couple of minutes then buffed the look is more matte.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Sorry to change the topic slightly, but those with R56's, do you suffer the dreaded dash rattle? My sister recently bought a cooper diesel, and it has the loudest vibration noise coming from inside the dash that Ive ever heard on a car.

She took it back to the garage and they were basically useless, it came back with cable ties around the airbox and blamed it on a design fault saying there was nothing else they could do.


----------



## evoke (Oct 6, 2007)

When I had my Mini JCW several years ago, I had great results from treating the black, plastic wheel arches with a product called Black Wow. It needs careful application in that the ambient temperature should be in a particular range for best results and it requires some drying time. 

The product itself comes in a tiny bottle so appears to be extremely expensive for what you get. However, you use a tiny amount for each treatment.

A particular characteristic I liked about Black Wow was that it didn't result in a wet, greasy-looking finish. It maintained a deep black factory finish with just the correct sheen to make it look natural rather than look as if a product had been applied.

I also remember that many Mini owners swore by smooth peanut butter to brighten up the Mini's wheel arches!


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Finished shot in the sun.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


Top motor Gonz. I need to rescue mine from the mrs control!!!!


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Use Koch Chemie Plast Star on the other halfs. Looks great and lasts well.

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------

